# Whats your detailing tip?



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Question as above, let me hear your responses. Only one rule don't post the same tip as one already listed by those who answer....


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

What's yours?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Make sure the windows are completly shut before power washing and don't reverse into a customers newly detailed car.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Make sure you have all your equipment ready to go before you start, preferably the night before.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Stay away from this website, all it does is cost you money and make you over critical.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

1-That steam will never beat wetvac
2-Dont always listen to hype
3-Dash dandy is brill
4-Dont buy a bosch power washer
5-kwazar stuff is very much over rated
6-marolex is much better dont break
Are we only allowed 1?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

don't start it. (detailing)

:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

dont eat yellow snow foam


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Less is more - particularly when using products.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

The best thing i bought recently was a tyre dressing applicator.£4.95
It's great
:thumb:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/meguiars-tyre-dressing-applicator/prod_765.html


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

• Alot of cheaper products do the same job as the pricier ones, there's just alot of "oooh you need this" "you need that".

• Corrections take days!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Don't get sucked in by the hype as i do sometimes , don't over buy like i do, but hey it's all fun


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

vynl/laytex gloves for cold weather washes.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Accept that detailing is completely alien to 99.99% of car owners, don't disrespect them if they want to wash their car with a Brillo pad.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

The finish is in the prep so take your time :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

In the words of that clock wearing favourite Flavour Flav.........


DONT BELIEVE THE HYPE 

lots of older products will do an equal if not better job than the new kid on the block!


edit: a hype post has been done above...my bad.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Have patience.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't give up if the results are not what you expected.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

THE 2 MITT WASH TECHNIQUE

Left mitt goes in clean shampoo bucket.
Gently dribbling clean shampoo on the panel slightly higher than the wash mitt in the right hand below.
Washing and rinsing the right mitt in the same way as the 2 bucket method.

Constant flow of clean shampoo gives that extra swirl prevention over the 2 bucket method.
If you check the rinse bucket using this tip it will be cleaner than when using the standard 2 bucket method. LESS GRIT=LESS SWIRLS


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't wear any zips, wear track suit bottoms and a sweatshirt! Be gutted if I brushed against a car by accident and scratched it after all that hard work


----------



## CrazyDave (Jan 27, 2012)

Hosepipes and pressure washer hoses always misbehave in cold weather.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't bother. Be happy like the majority.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Look after your back


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't say, of course i'll clean your Range Rover, how bad can it be?


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Ask the experienced chaps if you're new and are unsure of what you're doing before attempting to try it out.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't punch your neighbour when they tell you that you missed a spot!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> Don't punch your neighbour when they tell you that you missed a spot!


:lol::lol::lol:

Dont look down the nozzle of the jet wash while pulling the trigger


----------



## Bowser_23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wash often!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Be prepared to learn to use everything you've got. Results do not come from the tool... But how it is used! :thumb:

Most things if you put into google have a DW thread on them.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Take your time and be precise


----------



## Mac T5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just smile when passers by say you'll make it rain:lol:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Get it as close to perfect as you can and then go enjoy using it! It’s a car, go drive it.....


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Dont look down the nozzle of the jet wash while pulling the trigger


Please tell me you didn't!!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

It's all in the attention to detail.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

do it once, properly then every wash will bring it back to a1 condition.
and if you're doing a mates car, tell them you don't do interiors. it's up to them to not be filthy pigs.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

agree with alfajim, i wont clean other peoples interiors, not even the gfs, its their own mess

anyway, my tip...

dont accidently pick up a microfibre cloth to clean your windows with, when you just used said cloth to clean your leather interior, smears like fooook!!!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

don't seek perfection


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

Once you have cleaned your exhaust, don't forget to run the engine and give her some revs to get all the water out......before saying "finished"!


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

Always read the labels on products....


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

never use your expensive products on somebody elses car

they wont understand or appreciate it


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

enjoy it, becomes a chore give it a break


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

get a life outside of detailing


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Its all in the prep!! prep is the key:thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Money saving tip!

Don't buy a new wax till you've finished your current one.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't tell the Mrs how much you paid for your products!!!

Just tell her everything costs you a fiver :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

After being on here for years, i don't belive in all these Menzerna/3M polishes, i find Autoglym Paint renovator does the job fine with a cheap set of pads off ebay for correction, 

as with wax i find something around a tenner i.e. poorboys looks absolutley fine & i can barley tell any difference with the naked eye looking @ my car with the above products.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> After being on here for years, i don't belive in all these Menzerna/3M polishes, i find Autoglym Paint renovator does the job fine with a cheap set of pads off ebay for correction,
> 
> as with wax i find something around a tenner i.e. poorboys looks absolutley fine & i can barley tell any difference with the naked eye looking @ my car with the above products.


got to disagre with that one cheap pads are just that cheap they brake under heavy load clog up and not nice to use imo
polishes i dont use menz but my 105/205 is outstanding no way would paint renovator come close to what my combo could achive,

now that said polishes i am with you on my colinte does the same job as all the other waxes out there i have never seen any difference myself


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

justina3 said:


> got to disagre with that one cheap pads are just that cheap they brake under heavy load clog up and not nice to use imo
> polishes i dont use menz but my 105/205 is outstanding no way would paint renovator come close to what my combo could achive,
> 
> now that said polishes i am with you on my colinte does the same job as all the other waxes out there i have never seen any difference myself


agree with the pads but disagree with the looks of colli against a high end wax or even one below that, durability yeh cant fault it but it cant have everything so has to settle for less in the looks department imho:thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah ok maybe on the pads its worth spending a bit more but i think to the naked eye the paint renovator i personally find more than adiquate - i'm not into major correction like i say looks great to the naked eye, i'm not one of these to get bright halogen lights with 1000 watt bulbs to find my paint condition acceptable. 

I Love detailing don't get me wrong - just feel its unnessascary to achieve 100% correction on a car driven in britain where it always rains & needs washing all the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

go sloooooww


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> agree with the pads but disagree with the looks of colli against a high end wax or even one below that, durability yeh cant fault it but it cant have everything so has to settle for less in the looks department imho:thumb:


Really don't see to the naked eye how colli differs from one car to another.

EG. 
This is my current E46 with a nice cheap Autoglym Ultra deep shine 








This is my old e46 with a sample pot of DodoJuice Supernatural 








Personally can't tell the difference, i'm not trollin just see it as a waste of money.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Wash , polish then protect.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Remember it take's year's not day's to become good at detailing ( This relates to everything as well in life )

And on a funny note...

If in doubt, crack one out:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Don't start a thread on DW that has anything to do with "which wax?", otherwise all you get is "Collinite is the be......"


Oops, it's happened again :wall:


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

dont sniff iron x or purple rain :-(


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Decent technique and decent products trumps bad technique and top dollar products.


----------



## JonBlack (Nov 2, 2010)

Stop using the brakes = Cuts down on the brake dust :lol:


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

M44T said:


> dont sniff iron x or purple rain :-(


:doublesho Dont sniff the iron  thats why I burnt my nose :lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Dont inhale at the precise moment the wind has caught the Smart Wheels you've just sprayed, and blown it into your face


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you want to find out some information on a product. Don't use the search function on here as it's as good as cheese. 

Type the product name into google and put detailing world after it and it will bring up topics of interest. Works everytime a charm for me!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

dann2707 said:


> If you want to find out some information on a product. Don't use the search function on here as it's as good as cheese.
> 
> Type the product name into google and put detailing world after it and it will bring up topics of interest. Works everytime a charm for me!


Another tip is to put site:detailingworld.co.uk after the search criteria it only bring up dw posts then.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't belive this is fifteen years old now but these lyrics make a hell of a lot of sense.

Ladies and Gentlemen of the class of '97, 

Wear sunscreen. If I could offer you only one tip for the future, sunscreen would be it. The long term 
benefits of sunscreen have been proved by scientists, whereas the rest of my advice has no basis or 
reliable then my own meandering experience. I will dispense this advice....now. 

Enjoy the power and beauty of your youth. Oh, nevermind, you won't understand the power and 
beauty of your youth until they've faded, but trust me in 20 years, you'll look back at photos of 
yourself and recall in a way you can't grasp now how much possibility lay before you and how fabulous 
you really looked. You are not as fat as you imagine. 

Don't worry about the future, or worry, but know that worrying is as effective as trying to solve an algebra 
equation by chewing bubblegum. 

The real troubles in your life are apt to be things that never crossed your worried mind: the kind that blindsides 
you at 4pm on some idle Tuesday. 

Do one thing every day that scares you. 

Sing. 

Don't be reckless with other people's hearts; don't put up with people who are reckless with yours. 

Floss. 

Don't waste your time on jealousy. Sometimes you're ahead, sometimes you're behind. The race is 
long, and in the end, it's only with yourself. 

Remember compliments you receive; forget the insults. (if you succeed in doing this, tell me how). 

Keep your old love letters; throw away your old bank statements. 

Stretch. 

Don't feel guilty if you don't know what you want to do with your life. The most interesting people 
I know didn't know at 22 what they wanted to do with their lives; some of the most interesting 40 year 
olds I know still don't. 

Get plenty of Calcium. Be kind to your knees -- you'll miss them when they're gone. 

Maybe you'll marry, maybe you won't. Maybe you'll have children, maybe you won't. Maybe you'll 
divorce at 40; maybe you'll dance the funky chicken on your 75th wedding anniversary. 

Whatever you do, don't congratulate yourself too much or berate yourself, either. Your choices are half 
chance, so are everybody else's. 

Enjoy your body: use it every way you can. Don't be afraid of it or what other people think of it; it's the 
greatest instrument you'll ever own. 

Dance...even if you have no where to do it but in your own living room. 

Read the directions (even if you don't follow them). 

Do not read beauty magazines; they will only make you feel ugly. 

Get to know your parents; you never know when they'll be gone for good. 

Be nice to your siblings: they're your best link to your past and the people most likely to stick with you in 
the future. 

Understand that friends come and go, but what a precious few should hold on. Work hard to bridge the gaps 
and geography and lifestyle, because the older you get, the more you need the people you knew when you 
were young. 

Live in New York City once, but leave before it makes you hard. 

Live in Northern California once, but leave before it makes you soft. 

Travel. 

Accept certain inalienable truths: prices will rise, politicians will philander, you too will get old; and when you 
do, you'll fantasize that when you were young, prices were reasonable, politicians were noble, and children 
respected their elders. 

Respect your elders. 

Don't expect anyone else to support you. Maybe you have a trust fund, maybe you'll have a wealthy spouse, 
but you never know when either one might run out. 

Don't mess too much with your hair or by the time you are 40, it will look 85. 

Be careful whose advice you buy, but be patient with those who supply it. Advice is a form of nostalgia; 
dispensing it is a way of wishing the past from the disposal--wiping it off, painting over the ugly parts, and 
recycling it for more than it's worth. 

But trust me, on the sunscreen.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

^^^^^^^^ Nice


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

When drying a car, open the boot and doors and shut them again to release water trapped where you can't get too/missed.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Take your watch off.

Don't over use cream type leather products on perforated leather.

Be mindful of the wind.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

HEADPHONES said:


> THE 2 MITT WASH TECHNIQUE
> 
> Left mitt goes in clean shampoo bucket.
> Gently dribbling clean shampoo on the panel slightly higher than the wash mitt in the right hand below.
> ...


But that may make you look a bit silly


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't rush to finish a job against the weather/light. Get as much done as you can to the standard you're happy with, you can always come back to finish at a later date. Especialy true when polishing.


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Wait for the DA/Rotary to stop spinning before lifting off the panel.

Definitely don't confuse the "on" button with the "speed controller" and start it up before it's on the panel !! Yuk..!! 

Ha Ha...done it once......never (I hope) again


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

My tip: high pressure water is not always better than a nice slow-running open hose, and hot water is not better for washing than cold / tepid!


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Demetri said:


> Don't tell the Mrs how much you paid for your products!!!
> 
> Just tell her everything costs you a fiver :lol:


Or it's just a free sample of the trade stuff:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Demetri said:


> Don't tell the Mrs how much you paid for your products!!!
> 
> Just tell her everything costs you a fiver :lol:





ncd said:


> Or it's just a free sample of the trade stuff:thumb:


Or you won it in a DW competition :thumb:

1. For interiors; buy a decent stiff brush as you can remove most of the mess before going at it with Henry.

2. DO NOT post a thread showing the 'one bucket method' or 'guy cleaning his Merc'

3. Protection is key once you've 'detailed'

4. NEVER expect a sensible response from me... SHOES!


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Take your time , I try to plan a wee bit in advance I write down the different stages and products to use when doing a full detail 
And enjoy it


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

:car:


DMH-01 said:


> The finish is in the prep so take your time :thumb:


this! Take all the time you need, and then some more! :thumb::buffer::buffer:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

don't knock over expensive gtechniq stuff over expensive mistake!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Keep all your gear on good order, and clean and tidy. Clean well kept gear = clean well kept car.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> 4. NEVER expect a sensible response from me... SHOES!


This should be a sticky in the newbies section... :lol:


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Get help for your OCD rather than using detailing to endulge it, the former is much much cheaper in the long run and a lot less effort!

I'm not man enough to get help so I'm just left detailing.....every day I'm shuferrrrling!


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

WD40 gets polish residue stains out of black textured unpainted plastic trims.

Not sure if that ones been posted didnt have time to read through all these pages !

Also good for cleaning window rubbers !


----------

